# Staying put...



## Wedrownik

So folks keep talking about bugging out... Great idea if you have a destination all prepped or ability to someplace where you can claim land and settle ..

I live in SoCal. For me to get to the wild it's about 2 hours with no traffic. The wild has danger of wild fires in dry seasons (about 8 months out of the year).

Assuming I could afford a plot to prep it for bugging out to, again - prime destinations would be at least 2 hours with no traffic. So what then - I bug out when I have the hair on the back of my neck stand? 

I did a cost benefit analysis and came to the following conclusion - in most cases I'm better staying put. Granted I live in earthquake country but at least weather is good and if a big one comes I have a shed in the back with camping gear, big yard a camping trailer up front with camping gear and plenty supplies stored in the trailer and the shed to be able to live comfortably for a while.

In the meantime I could salvage the workshop and then whatever else from the house and setup new living quarters. Home depot is nearby and whether I'd be buying or pillaging though rubble I could take things further...

Forgetting the earthquake for a while, I am setup that I can deal with roving looters - I'm enough of a hard target that they'd go at least couple houses over ... 

I got water, I got food, I got solar and I know how to make it work in grid down scenario, I got generators, I got fuel and not counting the guns and ammo that went down in a storm I'm good staying put. I have spare plywood to board up all the glass on the lower level, cameras on the outside and sizeable yard with a cache of seeds (not counting the stuff that's growing already)

I also have a sizeable house - 2 stories and not counting my wife I am looking after my 80 + year old folks which would make bugging out harder.

So why am I listing all that: I keep hearing folks talking about bugging out (not always here) but when pressed you find out that they have no plan and they are all ready to split when things go bad. But what constitutes as bad and what are their plans for travel - did they consider all the other folks wanting to leave as well? In most cases it seems not.

I am skilled, my pops is skilled and we could even make money trading our skills fixing and making stuff. Long term our biggest problem here would be water, but I figure with the water coming in as June gloom type front we could capture quite a bit daily (yes, got plans for that too to augment our stored water supply).

So I guess all I'm saying is for folks to take stock of what they have, consider all the scenarios and do some hard thinking based on your scenarios and decide if bugging out is in your best interests.

Oh yeah, if push comes to shove I have the crucial stuff in bins and portable storage that allows me to pack two full cars with necessities and get the hell out of dodge though that's not my first choice.

Forgot to add.... The sunken ammo would fully fill up one of my bigotry vehicles


----------



## Sasquatch

I think most people plan to bug in for as long as they can. Bug out is a last resort and it means its gotten really bad. 

I too live in So Cal. I was in OC and crammed in with everyone else. I chose to buy a house further out and I plan to bug in for as long as possible (all my stuff is here). My biggest concern is I still work in OC so if things go sideways while at work I'm going to have a hell of a time getting home.

With that said, staying put is a great option as long as the option stays on the table. When its no longer there it's time to move out. Even if you have nowhere to go. You'll find something.


----------



## Prepared One

I am prepared to bug out if push comes to shove but it's a last ditch option. I am inclined to stay with my food supply, protection, and resources. Once you hit the street your a glorified refugee.


----------



## Slippy

I "bugged out full time" many years ago. 

But I have 2 problems;

A. I travel for work.
2. Too many other people are "bugging out full time" nearby.

I probably should learn more about these "guns" that everybody is babbling on about...


----------



## CapitalKane49p

Bug out? Where to and with the rest of the Golden Hoard? I think not. No Tom petty Refugee here unless I have no choice. Would love the have that prepper porn second location, all kitted out with gadgets, on 5 acres by that babbling brook but just not in the stars. The BO is the worst case scenario for me and if it essential it'll be on my fully loaded 29er hardtail as the roads here will be a nightmare. Set up for about 6 mos. at the house, 9 mos if I push it. Got another 1 mos of that nasty dehydrated crap and MREs if I need to hit the road. Water will be the issue that will have to be addressed but doable. No sense stocking more food at the house because if I have to leave it all behind why feed any marauders. 

Godspeed


----------



## MisterMills357

I ain’t going anywhere, instead I will dig in my heels and stay home. I have just enough guns and ammo to see me through, and I am fat. So, I don’t need too much to eat, and I might lose 50 pounds, if I am lucky. I hear that really serious shortages of food will do that to you.

And I might get to read a few books too. It’s a win-win for me, to stay put. Lets see, books that I have, to while away time, with 2 pistols beside me:
1. Plutarch, Makers of Rome, that ought to be full of guts and gore.
2.The Decline of the Roman Empire, that is full of guts and gore.
3. The Living Dead, stories by Clive Barker & Steven King and lesser souls.
4. Edgar Allen Poe’s Complete Tales & Poems.
5. Mein Kampf , it is good to know how a stinking little bastard thinks.
6. The Annals Of Tacitus,probably more guts and and chopped up bodies.

Oh boy, I have a theme going, it’s a lot of guts and gore. But that will keep me on my toes.


----------



## CapitalKane49p

MisterMills357 said:


> I ain't going anywhere, instead I will dig in my heels and stay home. I have just enough guns and ammo to see me through, and I am fat.
> 
> So, I don't need too much to eat, and I might lose 50 pounds, if I am lucky. I hear that really serious shortages of food will do that to you.
> 
> And I might get to read a few books too. It's a win-win for me, to stay put.


You can always go stay with some of the new friends you made bombing Twitter yesterday.

Godspeed.


----------



## MisterMills357

CapitalKane49p said:


> You can always go stay with some of the new friends you made bombing Twitter yesterday.
> 
> Godspeed.


I bombed them this morning, and a I will do it until they ban me. Have you looked at the thread on there?
If you think that Twitter is your friend, you are kidding yourself.

And you sound bitter.


----------



## Chipper

Don't really think all of us deplorable types are wasting our time taking care of the land and resources just for your BO needs. Hate to say it but your NOT welcome to move out into my backyard and take over. Stay in your liberal utopia and suffer, the guberment will help you, we won't.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

I could BO for 200 miles and it will still be the same situation as here.. I feel sorry for those that plan to bug-in, and have more than 5k people within 30 miles.... have fun with that!


----------



## Megamom134

I never plan on bugging out as long as my house is standing. It really makes no sense to me since I have everything I need here and I don't live in a large town where I expect gangs of thugs to come rob me, but I am able to take that on also. In doing my research it almost is more dangerous to travel when things get bad. That is where the gangs of thugs will be waiting knowing you have a truck load of supplies with you. I personally think we are looking more at a economic collapse more then anything else, but of course I could be wrong and I want to stay where my garden is and my supplies. For us this is just the most feasible. We never would live in a big town which I feel sorry for people who do because staying might be more difficult.


----------



## Hemi45

I like my odds in my neighborhood, with my neighbors. It's a great feeling to live where that's the case.


----------



## Megamom134

Yes plus my neighbor has an orchard and a brewery, might as well be happy while waiting for the end of times.


----------



## Maine-Marine

Sasquatch said:


> I think most people plan to bug in for as long as they can. Bug out is a last resort and it means its gotten REALLY REALLY REALLY really bad.


fixed it for you...ha ha ha


----------



## jeffh

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> I could BO for 200 miles and it will still be the same situation as here.. I feel sorry for those that plan to bug-in, and have more than 5k people within 30 miles.... have fun with that!


The flip side to that is that when services start getting restored after the event, it will start to happen in the population centers first, not out in the boonies, so you may be bugging out considerably longer than someone int he city.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Bunkering in is usually your best option. You have all your supplies, and you're on your home turf. Bugging out to a pre-determined BOL is 'the next best thing'. For most folks, that's heading to someone else's place, whether it be a friend, a relative, or another MAG member.

The notion that you're going to put on a backpack stuffed with gear, head out into the wilderness and go all Grizzly Adams is sheer lunacy. 99.9999% of those that go that route will be dead in 2 weeks.


----------



## jeffh

Slippy said:


> I probably should learn more about these "guns" that everybody is babbling on about...


Good idea, I'll put that on my "to do" list as well. They sound interesting......


----------



## NKAWTG

If you have a well established place to go and have enough advanced notice to leave for that location before things get bad, that's great.
Otherwise you're not bugging out, your becoming a refugee.
Look at history, refugee's rarely fare well.


----------



## paraquack

I plan to Bug In unless the water is lapping at the patio, then I'd leave. I plan on using subterfuge to try and make it easier to hide. Once looting starts, I saved an old giant flat screen TV, VCR & DVD player & DVDS, an old laptop, old desktop computer, etc. to throw out on my front yard and the neighbors on either side to make it appear I've already been looted. I have signs printed up on heavy weight paper to attach to sign posts to try and lure transients away from my subdivision. Other signs include signs include warning of hazards, etc. I am working on sand bags to put inside the house near entry ways and main windows to prevent flying projectiles from doing damage. Being in AZ, I have access to lots of sand.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

paraquack said:


> I plan to Bug In unless the water is lapping at the patio, then I'd leave. I plan on using subterfuge to try and make it easier to hide. Once looting starts, I saved an old giant flat screen TV, VCR & DVD player & DVDS, an old laptop, old desktop computer, etc. to throw out on my front yard and the neighbors on either side to make it appear I've already been looted. I have signs printed up on heavy weight paper to attach to sign posts to try and lure transients away from my subdivision. Other signs include signs include warning of hazards, etc. I am working on sand bags to put inside the house near entry ways and main windows to prevent flying projectiles from doing damage. Being in AZ, I have access to lots of sand.


And the marauding hoards of looters suddenly stop to ponder, "Why is that ONE, SINGLE AREA surrounded with junk, riddled with biohazard signs? And why does that ONE HOUSE have sandbags all around it?"


----------



## NMPRN

I have no intention of leaving my house unless I absolutely have to. What happens to New York, LA, Chicago if the U.S. has a Venezuela style collapse (like the current administration is leading us towards)? I suspect many of them will die off pretty quick but that still leaves millions of people that will be fleeing to suburban and rural areas.


----------



## Annie

Until we get it together enough to purchase some land elsewhere, bugging out isn't really a viable option. I'm gonna give it a guess and say if the next election goes as badly as this one, we will be in dire straits by 2019. I really hope to be in a cabin in the woods by then with my chickens and my goats, and meat rabbits and--oh yeah--my hubs! He can come, too. Plus any family that wants to be there is for the most part welcome provided they can do their best to pull their own weight.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

jeffh said:


> The flip side to that is that when services start getting restored after the event, it will start to happen in the population centers first, not out in the boonies, so you may be bugging out considerably longer than someone int he city.


me thinks we shall be fine...... ask yourself, do you have enough ammo to extinguish every person that lives within 20 miles of your AO? if not, it's just a matter of time +odds = result


----------



## Wedrownik

Do you have enough ammo and manpower to get a convoy out and defended? So it's a damned if you do and damned if you don't 😉


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

stash some supplies, be able to walk away... come back at night and fight like hell... but always plan for possibility your place could be turned to ash...


----------



## paraquack

Back Pack Hack said:


> And the marauding hoards of looters suddenly stop to ponder, "Why is that ONE, SINGLE AREA surrounded with junk, riddled with biohazard signs? And why does that ONE HOUSE have sandbags all around it?"


Sorry, the sand bags go inside the house, not outside. The hazmat signs would be last recourse, just before defensive measures. As I tried to make clear, the "junk" to make the place look already looted would be add to the front yards of multiple neighbors on either side of my house. If you were actually going to loot a house with hazard signs, wouldn't you stop and think about it, just a little? With other houses to loot, would you really, really risk it?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

paraquack said:


> Sorry, the sand bags go inside the house, not outside. The hazmat signs would be last recourse, just before defensive measures. As I tried to make clear, the "junk" to make the place look already looted would be add to the front yards of multiple neighbors on either side of my house. If you were actually going to loot a house with hazard signs, wouldn't you stop and think about it, just a little? With other houses to loot, would you really, really risk it?


Knowing what I know, a _house_ with a hazmat sign wouldn't bother me one bit. Fact is, it's like a signal flare.


----------



## CapitalKane49p

MisterMills357 said:


> I bombed them this morning, and a I will do it until they ban me. Have you looked at the thread on there?
> If you think that Twitter is your friend, you are kidding yourself.
> 
> And you sound bitter.


Don't do Twitter never have never will.

Bitter? Far from it. Happy as a clam. All ready for what's going to happen next unless it's an asteroid but at least that will be quick. There is a tsunami of crap coming our way and most people are out on the beach trying to get a tan.

Godspeed.


----------



## MisterMills357

CapitalKane49p said:


> Don't do Twitter never have never will.
> 
> Bitter? Far from it. Happy as a clam. All ready for what's going to happen next unless it's an asteroid but at least that will be quick. There is a tsunami of crap coming our way and most people are out on the beach trying to get a tan.
> 
> Godspeed.


Yes, there are evil things coming, and sorry for misjudging you. America is not going to get through the next four years without bloodshed. And the Left is going to be the instigator of it all.


----------



## CapitalKane49p

MisterMills357 said:


> Yes, there are evil things coming, and sorry for misjudging you. America is not going to get through the next four years without bloodshed. And the Left is going to be the instigator of it all.


No worries. If it gets really bad down there c'mom up to Canada as we'll need a few more good men to deal with all the snowflakes up here (and I ain't talking about the ones that come with blizzards).

Godspeed.


----------



## MisterMills357

CapitalKane49p said:


> No worries. If it gets really bad down there c'mom up to Canada as we'll need a few more good men to deal with all the snowflakes up here (and I ain't talking about the ones that come with blizzards).
> 
> Godspeed.


How is Canada these days, because their are some man devils walking the street in America. I made up my mind decades ago to fight the evil dogs that stink up America. And somehow the evil ones propagated , so that Tampa is dangerous. Cincinnati is too and Atlanta, Miami, and Saint Louis are murder capitols. This is not the America that I remember.

If a melt down ever happens, I will be lucky to survive it. But I will stay put. Thanks for the offer and compliment though.


----------



## bigwheel

My current plan is to keep the Tundra full enough of gas to get to the Arkie Kins House or my Brothers Ranchette half way between Graham and Bryson. Actually his daughter my favorite neice owns it and he stays there cause hes an old guy. My currently envisioned bad case scenario is if I have to shoot a democrat criminal and then my name gets in the paper the cops come etc..BLM and Antifa can figure out where I live right quick. I might just send the wifey to the safe places and stick around to duke it out with em. Will cross that bridge if the time comes. lol.


----------



## CapitalKane49p

MisterMills357 said:


> How is Canada these days, because their are some man devils walking the street in America. I made up my mind decades ago to fight the evil dogs that stink up America. And somehow the evil ones propagated , so that Tampa is dangerous. Cincinnati is too and Atlanta, Miami, and Saint Louis are murder capitols. This is not the America that I remember.
> 
> If a melt down ever happens, I will be lucky to survive it. But I will stay put. Thanks for the offer and compliment though.


Canada is on a rapid painful decline unfortunately. The nanny state has taken over in the large cities and our socialist PM and his incompetent cabinet are hell bent on bankrupting the country. Like many cities in the US we are being inundated with lawless thugs that have no fear of the legal system as it has been designed to give out hugs as punishment. Criminals have more rights than their victims. You can't blame the cops either as in many areas they are not allowed to do their jobs by bleeding heart rich socialists politicians who think they know better than everybody else. I could go on for days.

Other than that everything is great!

Godspeed.


----------



## MisterMills357

CapitalKane49p said:


> Canada is on a rapid painful decline unfortunately. The nanny state has taken over in the large cities and our socialist PM and his incompetent cabinet are hell bent on bankrupting the country. Like many cities in the US we are being inundated with lawless thugs that have no fear of the legal system as it has been designed to give out hugs as punishment. Criminals have more rights than their victims. You can't blame the cops either as in many areas they are not allowed to do their jobs by bleeding heart rich socialists politicians who think they know better than everybody else. I could go on for days.
> 
> Other than that everything is great!
> 
> Godspeed.


That sounds like America, and the lefties are attacking conservatives. There hasn't been too much physicality and assaults. In a relative sense, it is oddly quiet right now.

But, I think that violence will come in waves , before the year is out. And if if doesn't , then it will, since the lefties want to kill the righties. These are the strangest times that I have seen.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

We left the suburbs 26 years ago for a rural area.
We are not going any further than this.
City slickers, if they ever made it this far out, wouldn't last long.
A very high ratio of deer hunters with good rifles, and a lot of the boys around here have either back hoes or tractors with buckets, just in case anything needs burying.


----------



## Chipper

The ole 3 "S" principle will become the new normal.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Chipper said:


> The ole 3 "S" principle will become the new normal.


For those who are wondering:


----------



## stevekozak

Megamom134 said:


> Yes plus my neighbor has an orchard and a brewery, might as well be happy while waiting for the end of times.


A brewery, you say? I may move my tar-paper shack from Kauboy's backyard to yours.


----------



## 2020 Convert

@Wedrownik
@Sasquatch ;

I understand your not wanting to bug out, but you gotta have an Evac Plan in Kommiefornia.

When I lived in SoCal in 2018, the LaTuna fire crested the hill across the street, things were already loaded except for animals. Flames were already to the 210 as I was getting on, 4 doors away. Never got an Evac order.

2 months later, my better half working in NoCal and I have to get all this together myself because of the Creek Fire. I was actually waiting for the Evac orders. I didn't fight much traffic and drove to a friends near Ramona. 2 houses were lost on the street behind me.

I prep now mainly because of a remote locale that people would want to bug out to and one way in and out.

2 four day Evacs in 2020 because of a Lightening complex fire. Both went well because of experience and a plan.


----------



## NMPRN

In a small scale, short term event like the fires you're dealing with (small compared to a national or global disaster) you obviously need to be prepared and have a plan, but if you got out with a credit card and a car you'd survive.

In a large scale event like the libtards are heading us into, I don't think there'll be anywhere to bug out _to_ (obvious exceptions apply).


----------



## Wedrownik

2020 Convert said:


> @Wedrownik
> @Sasquatch ;
> 
> I understand your not wanting to bug out, but you gotta have an Evac Plan in Kommiefornia.
> 
> When I lived in SoCal in 2018, the LaTuna fire crested the hill across the street, things were already loaded except for animals. Flames were already to the 210 as I was getting on, 4 doors away. Never got an Evac order.
> 
> 2 months later, my better half working in NoCal and I have to get all this together myself because of the Creek Fire. I was actually waiting for the Evac orders. I didn't fight much traffic and drove to a friends near Ramona. 2 houses were lost on the street behind me.
> 
> I prep now mainly because of a remote locale that people would want to bug out to and one way in and out.
> 
> 2 four day Evacs in 2020 because of a Lightening complex fire. Both went well because of experience and a plan.


I understand what you're saying but wild fires are of no threat to me. If a fire is a problem it's either one of the neighbouring houses that's burning or SoCal has burned down and there is no place to go.

If a local fire (next door) necessitates my need to evacuate, I do have a good friend with whom I have lets call a support pact and one would put up the other's family no questions asked. In that case I'd probably send my family over to him (20 minute drive) while I stand guard and monitor the progression of fire and then make sure noone loots the rubble (depending on what's damaged and how, there could be a lot salvaged either in the main house or the shed in the back).


----------



## paraquack

Back Pack Hack said:


> Knowing what I know, a _house_ with a hazmat sign wouldn't bother me one bit. Fact is, it's like a signal flare.


Everyone should thank God that you're not a looter. I notice that you don't bother to share your weath of knowledge with us less fortunate individuals.


----------



## 2020 Convert

NMPRN said:


> In a small scale, short term event like the fires you're dealing with (small compared to a national or global disaster) you obviously need to be prepared and have a plan, but if you got out with a credit card and a car you'd survive.
> 
> In a large scale event like the libtards are heading us into, I don't think there'll be anywhere to bug out _to_ (obvious exceptions apply).


Right now the only difference between Evac and BO plans, is the amount of food and ammo I bring. I would never trust the fire rating on the safe.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

paraquack said:


> Everyone should thank God that you're not a looter. I notice that you don't bother to share your weath of knowledge with us less fortunate individuals.


I've thought about starting a YouTube channel, though. Whattayoo think?


----------



## Steve40th

I am bugging in, till its not feasable. Then, off to mountains.. Figure it out with what gear I can place in vehicle..
Which brings up which vehicle and gear... I am working it.


----------



## marineimaging

We are in our bug out location. We bugged out last year and are on the top of a mountain. All the approaches are visible. Night scope. IR cameras. Motion sensor lights. Food and 500 ft well. Medical supplies. Now we are stocking raw steel and wood to make things. We won't bug out by gollies. We are here and ready. So, here is one thing I figured out. If you are waiting to bug out and even if you have a location ready, you will need about a year to get settled and know your surroundings. Another is, don't think you are going to not have neighbors and won't need them. No man is an island so get to know them even if you can't see them from your new home. That is the only way you will know if you can trust them. And give them reason to trust you.


----------

